# RSS parsen



## Roar (14. Mrz 2004)

Hallo,
ich wage mich jetzt mal auf neuland, und da ich kein plan von den ganzen xml parsern in der J2SE habe fang ich mal gleich an.
ich will ein RSS dokument parsen, also sowas wie das da: http://servlet.java.sun.com/syndication/rss_all-PARTNER-20.xml?uid=6910006
so wie kann ich das denn jetzt parsen? das sollte doch nicht all zu schwer sein... 

danke 
gruß
Roar


----------



## DP (15. Mrz 2004)

kann ich dir so direkt auch nicht beantworten. du kannst dir aber mal das jetspeed von apache anschauen, der macht das auch.

cu


----------



## Roar (15. Mrz 2004)

naja, da swerd ich wohl nich mehr brauchen.. ich schreib grad ein einem eigene und der reicht für meine zwecke aus


----------

